# just quick question.....



## goldinnature (Aug 31, 2017)

Hello friends:
God bless you guys.....
I did a cyanide leaching gold finger but when i end up in precipitating i didn't found zinc so i use aluminum foil , after 2 hour nothing drop.
What a mess i did?
Thanks :idea:


----------



## kernels (Aug 31, 2017)

What type and quantity of material did you leach, how much Gold are you expecting ? Did you add any oxidizer while leaching ?


----------



## goldinnature (Aug 31, 2017)

I used 1.2 KG of ram gold finger, i don't know how much gold should i get from it,and yes i add hydrogen peroxide 10%....


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 31, 2017)

Don't want to sidetrack this thread, but what happened with this one;
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=25969&p=275597#p275597


----------



## goldinnature (Aug 31, 2017)

well it turn out it's not a gold because it was dissolved in nitric acid...


----------



## kernels (Aug 31, 2017)

Did you use Sodium-Cyanide or one of the ferro/ferri Cyanides ? Maybe you have too much oxidizer left preventing the gold from cementing ? I had no problem cementing gold out of FerroCyanide solutions with Aluminium foil. You should be looking at around 4 to 5g of Gold assuming the fingers were closely cut.


----------



## goldinnature (Sep 1, 2017)

Well, i did use Sodium-Cyanide....it may have too much oxidizer left preventing the gold from cementing , so what shoul i do to drop the gold???????


----------



## Lino1406 (Sep 1, 2017)

If aluminum dissolution stopped you need to add caustic soda (as depolarizer)


----------



## anachronism (Sep 1, 2017)

What exactly do you SEE when you add your Aluminium please?


----------



## goldinnature (Sep 1, 2017)

Guys....thank you for your response...well i saw nothing when i add aluminum foils just few aluminum foils drop in the bottom...am i miss something?
is there anything beside the zinc can drop the gold...what about SMB ?
Thank you


----------



## anachronism (Sep 1, 2017)

Wait up.

Maybe I wrote that wrongly what I meant was, when the Al was reacting, what exactly did you see? Or did it never react?


----------



## goldinnature (Sep 1, 2017)

it never react...the aluminum foil dissolve then i add more


----------



## anachronism (Sep 1, 2017)

So it dissolved and the liquid didnt go cloudy at all and discolour ?

Have you got a picture of the original fingers after they came out of the leach?


----------



## goldinnature (Sep 1, 2017)

Actually as you said it dissolves and the liquid did not go cloudy at all and discolour...
about the picture i through all the dissolves finger after washing them,and i am sure the gold were dissolves.
HOW SHOULD I DROP THE GOLD?


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 1, 2017)

goldinnature said:


> Actually as you said it dissolves and the liquid did not go cloudy at all and discolour...
> about the picture i through all the dissolves finger after washing them,and i am sure the gold were dissolves.
> HOW SHOULD I DROP THE GOLD?



That is one of the questions you should have known the answer to before you started anything.

The more important question I have is;
Do you know what you are doing with Cyanide?, and for safe disposal?

Gold fingers are one of the easiest items to process, and cyanide seems like overkill to me for that process and a lot more dangerous.


----------



## goldinnature (Sep 2, 2017)

I used to use AR , but this time i want to take another road, a new adventure...but it seem i screw up ...
so can someone teach me something ?


----------



## nickvc (Sep 2, 2017)

You still have free cyanide if the foils are just dissolving with no precipitation of gold, try adding more foils or sheets of aluminium, I always put a sheet in after i have dropped the gold to test the solution, if there's gold still in solution it turns it a light shade of brown.


----------



## 4metals (Sep 2, 2017)

A few questions i will ask first before I suggest a possible solution.

Do you have a fume hood to process in, not just a plastic bin with a fan in it but a ducted hood that can safely evacuate fumes? 

What is the total volume of solution you are working with and how much cyanide (by weight) was added?


----------



## Iggy-poo (Sep 2, 2017)

Here's from personal experience:
This was a while back, but I took some reagent grade Gold Cyanide, dissolved it in distilled water and reduced it with Aluminum foil. It worked well except for some discoloration of the Gold Foil with Purple Plague. (an alloy of Gold and Aluminum) No additives were introduced.


----------



## goldinnature (Sep 2, 2017)

*4metals *
Thank you for your response ,Actually i usually do my experience in outside my house wich is located in forest no neighber no children around just me and the equipment.
The total volume of solution that i am working with is 1.7 L and i put 5g of sodium cyanide.


----------



## 4metals (Sep 2, 2017)

There is an analytical procedure used to analyze gold cyanide plating solutions which essentially drops out the gold which you weigh for the analytical result. This is usually done with 5 ml samples of plating solution so you would need to evaporate down the solution you have to a concentrate of about 50 ml. The procedure requires acidification of a cyanide solution which is always done in a good laboratory hood, which is why I asked. 

As you are working in the back yard, neighbors or not, I do not feel it is safe for you to employ the method I am considering, so in the interest of your safety I respectfully decline to detail the procedure.


----------



## goldinnature (Sep 3, 2017)

So, how should i drop the gold from my solution now???


----------



## 4metals (Sep 3, 2017)

Well there is always cementation and redissolve in AR to purify. Whatever you do, you will face the probability of forming cyanide gas unless you rinse the solids well and heat until it glows red before adding the AR. 

When you put something into solution you always have to consider how you're getting it out before you proceed. It's like putting a lock on a door before you make sure you have a key!


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 4, 2017)

I will go back to question which anachronism asked.
How did fingers look after you stripped gold. Were they stripped clean with nothing on them just fiber? Or were they looking dirty with brownish/black appearance where metal was prior stripping? 
It is quite possible that gold dissolved but then cemented back, I have seen it before. That is why anachronism asked for a picture of striped material I believe.


----------



## goldinnature (Sep 4, 2017)

Actually they were stripped clean with nothing on them


----------

